# How do I seal the bottom of this fountain (pics)



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a fountain similar to this one. I paved an area with stepping stones and would like to put a fountain in the middle. The bottom circle comes in sections. I'm not sure how to seal it


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

What is this fountain made of? It looks to be marble. If it is some form of masonry then here's what I would do;

I would parge it with Thoroseal . After curing I would coat it with some acrylic elastomeric masonry coating, but that is optional and perhaps overkill. The coating can be color coordinated (tinted) to suit your taste.


----------



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> What is this fountain made of? It looks to be marble. If it is some form of masonry then here's what I would do;
> 
> I would parge it with Thoroseal . After curing I would coat it with some acrylic elastomeric masonry coating, but that is optional and perhaps overkill. The coating can be color coordinated (tinted) to suit your taste.


It is made of cement. I would have to seal the bottom (stepping stones) and around the inner circle. What is this stuff like? Is it permanent? I don't know if it will ever have to be moved in the future.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Maybe I'm a little confused. If this is a fountain then why isn't it already sealed for water containment? So if I have this correct, you've set stepping stones in an area and you're going to place the fountain on top of the stones. Are you just asking how to seal the sections that make the surround or are we building some type of water containment? Help me out with a little additional information if you can.

And yes the Thoroseal is permanent... very permanent.


----------



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Maybe I'm a little confused. If this is a fountain then why isn't it already sealed for water containment? So if I have this correct, you've set stepping stones in an area and you're going to place the fountain on top of the stones. Are you just asking how to seal the sections that make the surround or are we building some type of water containment? Help me out with a little additional information if you can.
> 
> And yes the Thoroseal is permanent... very permanent.


Everything is pretty much sealed except the bottom. It is made up of around 8 pieces. You just place them together. I don't know how to seal the seams and bottom to retain the water in the bottom portion. I am using stepping stones like tiles in a small garden area.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok, I did a search on this fountain and got this snippet;



> The Toscana Pool Fountains combine our largest and most popular fountains with the magnificent nine-foot diameter Toscana Pool. The Toscana Pool is a unique hybrid ground pool that combines classic, easy-fit cast stone surround walls with a premium, one-piece fiberglass bowl. Since the fiberglass bowls are color cast in several shades complementary to our Henri finishes, the Toscana Pool Fountains are available in only selected finishes.


Sooooo, do you have this one piece fiberglass bowl?


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Sooooo, do you have this one piece fiberglass bowl?


So what's the verdict? Inquiring minds want to know. :yes:


----------



## Bad Karma (May 21, 2007)

SecretSquirrel said:


> Ok, I did a search on this fountain and got this snippet;
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo, do you have this one piece fiberglass bowl?


This would seem like an important piece.


----------



## SecretSquirrel (Jun 22, 2007)

Bad Karma said:


> This would seem like an important piece.


Ya think? LOL :laughing: 

They had me scratching my head on this one.


----------



## weatheredwood (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry about the delay. I didn't actually purchase the fountain in the picture. It just looks similar to that one. I didn't get a fiberglass bowl with mine. I don't know if that is how they are commonly sealed.


----------



## AZJD (Aug 7, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but do you just want to seal the vertical spaces in between the base sections?

If so, I'd just go with a silicone caulk - it's inexpensive, aesthetic, waterproof, and won't prevent you from taking it apart and moving it in the future.


----------

